# Hold your golden tight - tonight isn't guaranteed



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am heartbroken to be telling the community that my rescue boy "Comet" has moved to the bridge. He wasn't feeling good yesterday but we tought it was just an off day - he couldn't eat food or cookies and only drank water. Unfortunately the water came out as fast as it went in. It was late last night so we gave him some pepto and hoped for a good night. Unforunately the same things started this morning. My husband rushed him to the vet. I had surgery on Friday and couldn't go - we were expecting an antibioitic. The vet took x-rays and blood tests. Unforunately the x-ray showed he had 7 tumors in his stomache that were pressing against vital organs. She believes one of them exploded and now there was blood/fluid all over his heart, Our choice was to put
him on an IV and wait for a special ultrasound tomorrow. Unfortuntely if we did that and another tumor exploded he would go into a pain we'ld never want him to feel. It was a horrible decision but we let him go. I'm crying my eyes out and looking around the house for him. He was our rescue dog. Got him from a family that couldn't look after their kids let alone the dog. He brought total love and sunshine into our house for the past 3 1/2 years. He was sweet, funny, full of love and health issues from having lived a tough life. I wanted to spoil him rotten and show him what total unconditional love was - he deserved so much more than his past. If only I could've had him for another 5 years. We never knew his age but it was suspected he was more senior tthan we thought. Sophie is going to be lost without him and my husband and my heart are breaking in thousands of pieces. I have to go out for a car ride to get a prescripton..I'm going to cry the whole way, he loved car rides (I was originally told he didn't). Please hug and hold your golden babies tonight. You just don't have a promise of tomorrow.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss ???


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I just gave our rescue, Nikki, a BIG HUG. She also has some health issues, so we are thankful for each day, month, and year we have with her.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Comet. 
What a beautiful boy. 

Godspeed Comet


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May *"Comet"* sore high and bright in the sky above like a true Comet would. It's so hard to say goodbye, even harder when it comes on so fast. Thanks for giving him a great life and for not letting him suffer. You did the right thing. I hope time softens the loss you feel at this juncture. Many here know it well.

Godspeed to Comet

dlm ny country


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Comet . You're absolutely right, no one is guaranteed a tomorrow. May Comets memory's bring you some solace.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. They're never with us long enough.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Comet. You may not have had 5 years with but please take comfort that for the past 3 1/2 he felt loved. That's important.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so incredibly sorry for your loss. Sending love & light.


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

My deepest sympathy in the loss of your Comet. You may have only had him for 3 and 1/2 years, but you truly made those years "golden" for him and gave him everything he missed in his first home. He will always live on in your hearts.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs! I am so sorry for your loss of Comet.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Comet*

My heart is broken for you and Comet. What a beautiful boy!
I am sure he knew how much you loved him!
My Smooch (who was a rescue) and Snobear will take care of him at the Bridge.
I added his name to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...7-2017-rainbow-bridge-list-2.html#post7233985


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, I feel your pain I lost my best friend 1 month ago, these dog tear your heart out when it's that time, I don't know if I can ever get over this one


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Comet.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Such a beautiful soul, and left this world too soon. Most of us here know the pain you're going through and remember, those tears are as much a celebration of LOVE as they are expressions of deep sadness. Every tear that falls is testament to a wonderful love story.

I wish you peace, when the grieving is past.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your kind words. I had surgery last Firday. The pain i feel is nothing compared to the pain of not having my boy dog near me.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

So sorry for your loss and at least he died knowing he was loved very very much. Thank you for rescuing him and make his last years the best.


----------



## Leonardo Da Vinci Bear (Sep 17, 2017)

Bless you and your family. Comet was very loved. And because we are all there for eachother there's a connection happening that will reach to them. They will all meet up now and become friends.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Hard day today. We're going to pick Comet's ashes up. We have a small Christmas tree that's growing on the kitchen counter. We've got a beautiful, secluded spot where we're going to plant the tree and use Comet's ashes to help it grow. This was his home..he got passed from person to person. I want him to be where he knew he was home. Please pray for a quiet, peaceful burial.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I will pray for peace and comfort. It is such a hard process.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael24 (Sep 18, 2017)

We know your pain all too well. Know that you were the best pet parents that Comet could have ever had. Prayers to you and your family.


----------

